# Furry D&D, Among Us, Support Discord Server!



## Doppelfoxx (Oct 19, 2020)

Hello! Gabriel Foxx here, co-owner of the server Doppelfoxx, a multinational furry/support server with strong friendship and community in mind!

We're looking for those that want company, those that want to give company, or absolutely anyone who wants somewhere to hang out and have a good time. 

The server is owned by myself and my partner Jakkie Fox, and we are the authors and artists of an upcoming anthro-centric novel and episodal series The Twines, as well myself personally the author of the Pantheon of the Sun and Moon series - with prereads and special deals readily available to server members in the near future. 

We also play -

**Among Us**
**DnD**
**Skribblio**

People of all callings and creeds welcome and eagerly awaited with open arms! Come and say hello! 









						Join the Doppelfoxx Discord Server!
					

Check out the Doppelfoxx community on Discord - hang out with 160 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Oct 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Oct 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Nov 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Nov 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Nov 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Nov 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 9, 2020)

What about someone wanting to learn dnd?


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Nov 9, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> What about someone wanting to learn dnd?


We're very experienced players all, and I myself have taught many new people! We'd love to help!


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Nov 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Dec 4, 2020)

bump


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Dec 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 21, 2021)

bump!


----------



## GarbageRaider117 (Jun 29, 2021)

How might the DnD shenanigannery be scheduled?


----------

